

Vaccine will give drinkers an immediate hangover if they drink booze - ttar
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2268723/Alcoholism-vaccine-drinkers-immediate-hangover-drink-small-booze.html

======
DigitalTurk
Well, I'm happy it would only work for up to a year. Otherwise I'd be afraid
that parents would inject their children with these vaccines—you know, 'for
their own good'.

